# Profil ICC pour calibrage écran MacBook Air 2011 13'



## devilking62 (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'un profil ICC pour mon MacBook Air 2011 13' réalisé à l'aide d'une sonde et permettant de corriger les défauts du profil de couleur Apple livré par défaut.

Apple utilisant des dalles LG/Philips et d'autres Samsung, je tiens à préciser que mon MacBook Air possède une dalle LG/Philips.

Nb: Tuto pour connaitre la marque de sa dalle:
1) Ouvrir "Terminal" (via Spotlight par exemple)
2) Inscrire: "ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6" (sans les guillemets)
3) LP => Philips    /    LTH => Samsung

Par anticipation de certaines réponses, je sais que je peux trouver des sondes à partir de 70 et que chaque profil est plus ou moins différent pour chaque écran.
Néanmoins je n'ai pas le budget pour dépenser 70 dans une sonde, et le résultat du profil ICC que l'on pourra m'envoyer sera de toute façon bien supérieur à celui par défaut d'Apple.

Un grand merci d'avance.
Mon email pour m'envoyer le profil ICC: devilking62@hotmail.com

Encore merci à tous.


----------



## KiPiCoOl (9 Septembre 2011)

Également interessé


----------



## Chien93 (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Intéressé aussi, si quelqu'un à quelque chose.


----------



## Arcetnathon (9 Septembre 2011)

Ça sert a rien pour deux raison : 1- la différence entre deux écran est tropimportante pour donner uneffet significatif 2- calibrer unecran tn est ridicule, les couleurs varient trop entre les différents bord de l écran.


----------



## Joe Guillian (10 Septembre 2011)

Idem intéressé davantage pour faire des tests, même si effectivement le résultat ne sera pas celui d'une sonde utilisée directement sur son propre MBA.

En revanche j'ai écris directement à devilking62 via son email et aucune réponse...

Donc soit devilking62 n'a pas reçu de fichier, mais bon il ne m'a pas répondu pour me le dire, soit devilking62 ne partage pas.


----------



## p.boussaguet (10 Septembre 2011)

profil ICC envoyé à Devilking .... En attente de réponse.
Si quelqu'un d'autre le souhaite, fournissez vos mail.
;-)


----------



## Joe Guillian (10 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de t'envoyer un MP, en revanche et c'est intéressant pour les autres forumeurs: comment as tu calibré ton MBA (via sonde?) et quelle dalle as tu ? (LG/Samsung)

Merci 



p.boussaguet a dit:


> profil ICC envoyé à Devilking .... En attente de réponse.
> Si quelqu'un d'autre le souhaite, fournissez vos mail.
> ;-)


----------



## p.boussaguet (10 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
C'est une Dalle LP donc Philips.

J'ai calibré avec ma sonde Eye One Display. J'ai en revanche du utiliser un autre shift que Eye One Match car ce dernier ne fonctionne pas sous Lion. J'ai du passer par dispcalGUI .... pas aussi clean que le soft d'origine, mais seule solution possible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------




Joe Guillian a dit:


> Je viens de t'envoyer un MP, en revanche et c'est intéressant pour les autres forumeurs: comment as tu calibré ton MBA (via sonde?) et quelle dalle as tu ? (LG/Samsung)
> 
> Merci



Je viens de t'envoyer le profil ...


----------



## devilking62 (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé de ne pas avoir fait signe de vie plus tôt, mais je rentre tout juste de vacances.
Je viens de tester les profils que j'ai reçu, et tiens à remercier vivement toutes les personnes qui ont pris le temps et le soin de me faire parvenir leur profil respectif.

Après plusieurs tests, le profil qui convient le mieux à mon écran est celui de p.boussaguet, que je remercie encore une fois.

N'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un mail pour me demander d'envoyer les profils que j'ai reçu, si les propriétaires me l'accordent, bien évidemment (dans le cas contraire, n'hésitez pas à me le signaler).

Bonne journée à tous, n'hésitez pas, et encore merci à ceux qui ont partagé leurs profils.


----------



## Joe Guillian (11 Septembre 2011)

Bien reçu les profils icc de la part devilking62 et de p.boussaguet: encore merci à vous deux 

De mon côté j'ai essayé le "Color LCD 2011-8-18 Photo" me va bien, mais c'est effectivement assez difficile de valider rapidement: je verrais à l'usage. Néanmoins ces profils démontrent bien que l'on peut avoir une restitution assez fidèle des couleurs sur nos écrans de MBA (Philips-LG ou Samsung) 

Encore merci


----------



## DomBon (11 Septembre 2011)

Pour ma part, c'est une dalle Samsung (LTH) et je suis intéressé par un autre profil ICC que celui d'Apple pour mon MacBook Air 2011 13' 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## lolo2580 (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une dalle phillips pouvez-vous m'envoyer vos profils, merci d'avance.


----------



## kimkim (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis aussi preneur d'un profil ICC pour un macbook air 2011 version 11 pouces si vous avez ça sous la main 

Merci bcp !!!
Kim


----------



## sacha78 (13 Septembre 2011)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> profil ICC envoyé à Devilking .... En attente de réponse.
> Si quelqu'un d'autre le souhaite, fournissez vos mail.
> ;-)



Je suis également interessé par ton profil ICC, je te communique mon mail : sacha78@msn.com

Merci d'avance de ta contribution.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)

Sinon MacRumors a fait le siens, relayé par osxdaily ici :
http://osxdaily.com/2011/10/30/how-...lay-in-a-macbook-air-and-make-it-look-better/


----------



## Pierrou (2 Décembre 2011)

Je viens de faire la manie sur mon Air 13" tout neuf, qui en effet était équipé d'une dalle LG... Le résultat est saisissant ! Merci


----------



## FlyingTruelle (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

perso, je trouve le profil de MacRumors un peu trop sombre (noirs bouchés) ! Pas vous ?


----------



## robertodino (18 Juillet 2012)

C'est un Samsung pour moi

LTH133BT01A03
Color LCD

Mon SSD de 256 est aussi de Samsung


----------



## introid (26 Juillet 2012)

Ah et bien je viens de découvrir qu'il y avait différentes marques de dalles, et qu'apparemment j'ai une LG/Philips, est-ce qu'il y en a une meilleure que l'autre?
Par contre, mon SSD est un Samsung 

Je viens de trouver ceci 
"Spartan_18 
Posté le 13 août 2011 à 10:03:06 
Je viens de parcourir pas mal de sujets sur différents forums et apparemment ceux qui ont les 2 en main ne constatent pas vraiment de différences au quotidien (sauf peut-être si on passe sont temps à faire des copier-coller de fichiers de 10Go à l'intérieur du SSD ou avec un disque Thunderbolt). 

Pour l'écran, selon AnandTech le LG a un contraste de 727:1 contre 631:1 pour le Samsung et les couleurs sont légèrement plus justes sur le LG. En revanche ses angles de visions sont légèrement moins grands. 
Sur les forums ceux qui ont pu tester les 2 préfèrent souvent le LG pour son contraste."

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-11-7739782-1-0-1-0-mba-votre-modele-de-ssd-et-d-ecran.htm

Bref... il faut de tout pour faire un monde


----------



## 314-r (26 Juillet 2012)

devilking62 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> Nb: Tuto pour connaitre la marque de sa dalle:
> ...



J'ai une petite question concernant la saisie des lignes de code :
les grandes barres verticales entre "lw0" et "grep" par exemple,
que veulent-elles dire, ou comment les reproduire,
inutile de préciser que je suis totalement ignare...   

merci d'avance


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> J'ai une petite question concernant la saisie des lignes de code :
> les grandes barres verticales entre "lw0" et "grep" par exemple,
> que veulent-elles dire, ou comment les reproduire,
> inutile de préciser que je suis totalement ignare...
> ...



lw0 je sais pas, mais "grep" ça signifie "Grace AnEPtomy", ben oui la machine doit bien se protéger


----------



## 314-r (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut Bob,

la barre verticale entre,
qu'est-ce, comment je la traduis ?


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Salut Bob,
> 
> la barre verticale entre,
> qu'est-ce, comment je la traduis ?



LooooooL pas mal, pas mal


----------



## 314-r (26 Juillet 2012)

ça y est, voilà que je fais de l'humour involontairement... 
je ne peux plus être perçu qu'à rigoler 

Bob, c'est pas un piège !

Les barres verticales entre les mots de code servent à quoi, je suis sérieux,
je voudrais savoir quelle est la dalle de l'engin,

merci


----------



## pouet13 (26 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ou comment les reproduire,
> inutile de préciser que je suis totalement ignare...
> 
> merci d'avance


 
je sais pas moi je fais un copier/coller


----------



## 314-r (26 Juillet 2012)

Mais oui, où avais-la tête ? 

Tût tüt Pouët !  (merci)  

Juste par curiosité :
de quoi vous servez-vous pour faire des barres verticales plus longues que des "l" ?


P.S.: j'ai un Samsung, quel profil vous a satisfait pour cette dalla ?

@Bob: Toi qui étais en Samsung, as-tu "customisé" le réglage de ta dalle ?


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> @Bob: Toi qui étais en Samsung, as-tu "customisé" le réglage de ta dalle ?



Non, j'y ai pas touché, selon Anandtech la dalle Samsung est déjà bien calibrée, ok on peut faire mieux, mais pas besoin pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Juste par curiosité :
> de quoi vous servez-vous pour faire des barres verticales plus longues que des "l" ?



Alt + Maj + L


----------



## Arcadium (26 Juillet 2012)

La barre verticale "|" est un pipe (on la fait avec alt+shift+L sur mac), elle sert à faire de la sortie de la commande à gauche l'entrée de la commande à droite, en d'autres termes :

_ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID_ signifie que : 

La commande ioreg (avec l'option -lw0) renvoie des informations sur les périphériques de sorties 

Ces informations sont utilisées par grep (une commande qui sert à rechercher des occurences dans un texte) afin d'y chercher la ligne contenant "IODisplayEDID"

(sed et les autres commandes, dans la suite, transforment le code hexadécimal que renvoie grep en chaîne de caractère compréhensible pour un humain)


----------



## 314-r (26 Juillet 2012)

@Arcadium
merci pour toutes ces précisions
@Renaud
merci aussi

@Bob
T'es toujours en MBA ou quoi ?
J'ai fais un nouveau profil avec le logiciel interne, déjà ça va un peu mieux.


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

@Bob
T'es toujours en MBA ou quoi ?
J'ai fais un nouveau profil avec le logiciel interne, déjà ça va un peu mieux.[/QUOTE]

Oui, toujours sous MBA pour l'instant...


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

(Pour ma part, j'attends la Rev B... du MBr  )


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Apparemment c'est une très bonne machine ne réservant pas de mauvaise surprise le MBP R.
Perso, j'ai pris le air en pensant qu'elle serait parfaitement fiable


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

... chhhuuuut... tout le monde il est content... 
pas de vagues... excepté pour le surf bien sûr...


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

C'est fini le Retina RevA pour moi, l'envie m'est définitivement passée. 

Je reste avec mon joli MBA jusqu'à une RevB ou à une sortie du 13" Retina.


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Tu voulais en plus de ton MBA te prendre le MBPR?!


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Tu voulais en plus de ton MBA te prendre le MBPR?!



Non, mon MBA peut être renvoyé jusqu'au 1 août.


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Oki je comprends mieux!
Honnêtement, je trouve mon MBA plutôt rapide, même sous ML.
Petit et léger...
J'ai juste ma batterie qui est à 97% au bout de 2 cycles...


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Oki je comprends mieux!
> Honnêtement, je trouve mon MBA plutôt rapide, même sous ML.
> Petit et léger...
> J'ai juste ma batterie qui est à 97% au bout de 2 cycles...



Pourquoi ne devrait-il pas être rapide?


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Tout le monde parle du Retina qui est deux fois plus puissant, je n'imagine même pas


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Tout le monde parle du Retina qui est deux fois plus puissant, je n'imagine même pas



Un classic 2,6 contre un Retina 2,6 ???

Le classic aura l'avantage, avec les mêmes composants de ne pas devoir calculer quatre fois plus de pixels...

Donc...


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

Je parlais par rapport au Retina et le MBA, perso j'ai un MBA que je trouve rapide, et quand on sait que le Retina est au moins deux fois plus rapide, la aussi je parlais en terme de CPU...


----------



## robertodino (29 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je parlais par rapport au Retina et le MBA, perso j'ai un MBA que je trouve rapide, et quand on sait que le Retina est au moins deux fois plus rapide, la aussi je parlais en terme de CPU...



Oui le Retina sera plus rapide en terme de calcul brut, par contre il sera moins réactif au niveau de l'interface. J'ai fait mes tests pendant une heure chez un Reseller, les deux machines sous ML, le MBA est bien plus fluide dans toutes les actions du bureau (je parle de la GUI, la fluidité dans iPhoto par exemple, le scroll dans Safari, etc etc).


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

D'accord, c'est dingue, certainement le SSD, pourtant le MBPR a le meme, certainement le GPU qui souffre plus, pourtant il sera bcp plus rapide que la HD 4000, comment expliques tu cela?


----------



## robertodino (29 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> D'accord, c'est dingue, certainement le SSD, pourtant le MBPR a le meme, certainement le GPU qui souffre plus, pourtant il sera bcp plus rapide que la HD 4000, comment expliques tu cela?



Je sais pas, je veux pas dire de conneries, par contre c'est ce que j'ai constaté visuellement.


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est toujours intéressant, mais c'est bizarre car cela ne devrait pas être le cas, le Retina étant meilleur ou au moins égale sur tous les points.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Heu.. les garçons ici il est question de profil ICC ...


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour la piqure de rappel, à cette heure tardive, j'avais oublié


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Pas de drame mais il y a sans doute d'autres topics pour discuter de votre sujet... 
Je dis ça il m'arrive bien souvent de m'égarer aussi...


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

Il est vrai qu'on s'emballe vite
Aller, je retourne faire mumuse avec mon MBA sous ML


----------



## vanquishV12 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bien que partant d'une bonne intention, ce topic est complètement absurde.

S'il suffisait de l'ICC d'un autre pour calibrer un écran on ne vendrait pas de sondes.
Utiliser l'ICC d'un autre va faire pire que de ne rien faire. Un écran ça se calibre avec une sonde et régulièrement, certainement pas en se passant des fichiers.

Sincèrement vous allez dégrader votre affichage avec des techniques pareilles.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Oui, les participants au topic cherchent des améliorations à leur rendu d'écran tout à fait empiriquement...
Certains ont enregistré des améliorations, c'est déjà ça...
mais rien à voir avec une "vraie" calibration, utile surtout pour les métiers de l'image. 

Vanquish, 
as-tu calibré ton MBA ?
La différence avec les résultats obtenus avec le logiciel interne est-elle flagrante ?


----------



## vanquishV12 (30 Juillet 2012)

> Certains ont enregistré des améliorations, c'est déjà ça...


Ah bon, et comment le savent ils sans outil de mesure ?

Ce qu'ils ont surement fait, c'est casser complètement le rendu, dégrader l'affichage et constater une différence ... tout en se disant que si c'est différent, c'est l'effet voulu donc c'est mieux :rateau:

Constater une différence ok, une amélioration impossible.

Sinon, je n'ai pas encore mon MBA et je en pense pas le calibrer. La dalle est une des plus bas de gamme qui soit. A la "calibrer" on va certainement en dégrader encore l'affichage (restreindre le gamut vu que par défaut l'écran est très bleu et que je vise un point blanc assez chaud).

Par contre je calibre régulièrement mon HPLP2475w avec ma sonde.
Cet écran a une très bonne dalle, un rétro moyen à  mais à l'époque je n'avais "que" 850 euros à mettre pour l'écran + sonde.

Bon donc en gros, pour ma part je trouve inutile et contre productif de calibrer un tel écrna, alors utiliser l'ICC de quelqu'un d'autre... comment dire 

Et puis à quoi bon calibrer du TN, dès que l'inclinaison de ta tête change les couleurs et le contraste sont modifiés...


----------



## 314-r (30 Juillet 2012)

... si mon voisin préfère, tout à fait subjectivement, un écran monochrome... 
libre à lui tant qu'il ne vient pas me l'imposer... 

Comme je le disais précédemment, l'utilisation du logiciel interne fait avancer le schmillblick,
mais aucun "travailleur de l'image" ne fera l'économie d'un écran externe "étudié pour", et d'une sonde cela va sans dire nous sommes d'accord.

Maintenant, la position adoptée en face de son portable varie peu, sauf à vouloir se dézinguer le dos ou danser le disco, et les réglages d'usine, même sur dalle TN sont souvent perfectibles...n'en déplaise aux puristes...
Alors quand je ressens un malaise,  j'essaie d'améliorer, tout simplement...
Et que cette "amélioration" ne soit pas dans le manuel ne me dérange pas.

Que ce soit impossible, m'étonne,
que je me trompe m'ouvre de nouveaux horizons


----------



## vanquishV12 (30 Juillet 2012)

Ce que je voualais surtout dire c'est que l'écran est déjà assez moyen, alors le détraquer en plus...


----------



## 314-r (30 Juillet 2012)

... j'avaouais compris... 

Pratiques-tu le javanais de l'auriculaire gauche aussi ?


----------



## vanquishV12 (30 Juillet 2012)

Je n'interviens que là où je connais, soit sur quelques points précis, représentant une infime partie de ce forum. Donc quand je l'ouvre c'est pour être affirmatif et précis.

Ca te déplaît ?


----------



## 314-r (30 Juillet 2012)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Je n'interviens que là où je connais, soit sur quelques points précis, représentant une infime partie de ce forum. Donc quand je l'ouvre c'est pour être affirmatif et précis.
> 
> Ca te déplaît ?



Pas de panique, je reconnais tes compétences,
mais cela ne m'empêche pas de faire de l'humour aussi,
espérant trouver chez toi plutôt un complice qu'un adversaire...

Je te fais le ralenti :
tu écris "voualais" dans ton antépénultième post,
je te réponds "avaouais" et fais une allusion à un javanais involontaire d'un doigt gauche
qui aurait perdu, juste un instant, la maitrise du clavier.
Moi ça ma fait rire, pas toi ? Tant pis !


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

Mon MBA avec dalle Samsung est pourtant assez bien calibré...


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> mon mba avec dalle samsung est pourtant assez bien calibré... :d



... enfin c'est un TN ça la fous mal...


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... enfin c'est un TN ça la fous mal...



Il y en a qui calibrent ça aussi ^^


----------



## vanquishV12 (1 Août 2012)

Calibrer un TN et qui plus est avec un gamut aussi pauvre et un point blanc aussi haut.

Mouarf.


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Calibrer un TN et qui plus est avec un gamut aussi pauvre et un point blanc aussi haut.
> 
> Mouarf.



Bob entendait par *TN*... *T*out *N*u je crois...


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

Le Terminal m'a répondu ça :
_B116XW05 V6
Color LCD_

Ce qui veut dire que c'est ni LG/Philips, ni Samsung ?


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Le Terminal m'a répondu ça :
> _B116XW05 V6
> Color LCD_
> 
> Ce qui veut dire que c'est ni LG/Philips, ni Samsung ?



... par contre t'as un V6 !


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... par contre t'as un V6 !



Je précise que je suis sur un MBA11" (je n'avais pas remarqué que le post parlait des 13")...
et donc ? V6, c'est pas très bon signe ?  J'ai pour l'instant seulement remarqué que le jaune tend plus à l'orange...


----------



## 314-r (3 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Je précise que je suis sur un MBA11" (je n'avais pas remarqué que le post parlait des 13")...
> et donc ? V6, c'est pas très bon signe ?  J'ai pour l'instant seulement remarqué que le jaune tend plus à l'orange...



... non non j'en sais rien je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire désolé c'était une bêtise, mais tu vas certainement trouver quelqu'un de calé dans le domaine dans cette mine qu'est MacGe.


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... non non j'en sais rien je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire désolé c'était une bêtise, mais tu vas certainement trouver quelqu'un de calé dans le domaine dans cette mine qu'est MacGe.



Ah ! 

J'ai fait deux trois recherches, notamment sur le site de MacRumors... visiblement, il y a donc non pas 2 mais 3 types de "displays" : les Samsung, les LG, et les AUO (AU Optronics)... ces derniers étant les plus rares.
Et visiblement ce ne sont pas les meilleurs en effet, avec des jaunes un peu trop foncés. Mis à part cela, ils valent visiblement les LG... donc sont en dessous des Samsung.
J'ai trouvé pour l'instant 2 profiles ICC que des utilisateurs ont proposés, pour LG ou AUO, je verrai ce que cela donne ! Et je continue mes recherches aussi, un peu 

Je jetterai un coup d'oeil sur le constructeur du SSD que mon MBA a dans le ventre... il ne manquerait plus que ce soit un Toshiba (ce qui est à 90% certain puisque visiblement les 64Go sont des Toshiba, les 512Go sont des Samsung, et les 128 et 256Go c'est moitié-moitié) pour me faire déprimer (même si le Toshiba reste visiblement un très bon SSD tout de même)

EDIT : j'ai regardé, j'ai bien la confirmation d'avoir un Toshiba en SSD... bon... tant pis ! il reste quand même très bien ce MBA, rapide, et l'écran n'est pas pire que ça (j'ai tenté les profiles ICC que j'avais trouvé... ils ne me vont pas du tout ! celui par défaut est de loin le mieux !  )
Je vais pas le changer pour si peu


----------



## robertodino (5 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Ah !
> 
> J'ai fait deux trois recherches, notamment sur le site de MacRumors... visiblement, il y a donc non pas 2 mais 3 types de "displays" : les Samsung, les LG, et les AUO (AU Optronics)... ces derniers étant les plus rares.
> Et visiblement ce ne sont pas les meilleurs en effet, avec des jaunes un peu trop foncés. Mis à part cela, ils valent visiblement les LG... donc sont en dessous des Samsung.
> ...



Moi si j'étais toi ça me ferait franchement chier, déjà que je suis méticuleux, mais là alors ce serait le coup de grâce. Enfin, peu importe, le miens est un tout Samsung


----------



## introid (5 Août 2012)

L'écran Samsung n'a pas que du bon, autant pour le SSD ok, mais pour le reste il ne faut pas exagérer.
Pas la peine de lui plomber le moral alors qu'il s'est fait plaisir


----------



## robertodino (5 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> L'écran Samsung n'a pas que du bon, autant pour le SSD ok, mais pour le reste il ne faut pas exagérer.
> Pas la peine de lui plomber le moral alors qu'il s'est fait plaisir



Je parlais pour moi, et je ne plombe pas son moral. :love:


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

"Moi si j'étais toi ça me ferait franchement chier"


----------



## Dap-Dap (6 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> "Moi si j'étais toi ça me ferait franchement chier"



oui y'a de quoi plomber le moral 

mais non je m'en fiche, j'ai trouvé en plus un profile calibré qui me convient très bien, même si... d'accord... le blanc n'est pas blanc PUR, et le vert tend un peu trop au jaune...

Je suis TRES maniaque, mais là, pour le coup... je vais pas en faire une maladie ! Tant pis, c'est surtout que j'ai la flemme de recommander, de renvoyer lui, et d'attendre le nouveau


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Si vraiment tu es déçu, peut être que ça vaut le coup de retourner ta machine qui finira peut être sur le refurb store?


----------



## Dap-Dap (6 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Si vraiment tu es déçu, peut être que ça vaut le coup de retourner ta machine qui finira peut être sur le refurb store?



Non, j'ai déjà commencé à installer mes petits logiciels pour la prépa, j'ai customisé ce que je pouvais... il me va très bien ce petit MBA 
Je ne vais pas faire un blocus dessus :sleep:


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Je veux bien croire que ta prepa te monopolisera plus ton esprit


----------



## robertodino (10 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Non, j'ai déjà commencé à installer mes petits logiciels pour la prépa, j'ai customisé ce que je pouvais... il me va très bien ce petit MBA
> Je ne vais pas faire un blocus dessus :sleep:



Encore heureux de voir que tu n'est pas comme moi


----------



## wildijp (11 Août 2012)

MBA 11 à l'Apple store de Genève, les 2 en expo sont des AUO !
les iGugus ne semblaient pas être au courant, c'est comme si je débarquais de mars !

MBA13 du même magasin sont des Samsung. (testé le 9 août 2012)


----------



## introid (11 Août 2012)

AUO, écran, SSD?


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

wildijp a dit:


> MBA 11 à l'Apple store de Genève, les 2 en expo sont des AUO !
> les iGugus ne semblaient pas être au courant, c'est comme si je débarquais de mars !
> 
> MBA13 du même magasin sont des Samsung. (testé le 9 août 2012)



Ne t'inquiète pas, ils sont au courant mais ils ne peuvent pas en parler ouvertement, sinon chaque client demanderait une machine avec les meilleurs composants, et ça ils ne peuvent pas se le permettre. En somme ils vendent des MBA avec des composants différents, mais ça reste un MBA même si le rendu de certains est meilleur que les autres. 

Pour moi c'est panneau et SSD en Samsung, aucun pixel mort, une bonne homogénéité de l'écran, aucun souci sur l'unibody, tout est vraiment bien fini. Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus une machine frôlant la perfection...

Mon seul souhait serait un écran Retina, des touches clavier vernies ou en verre, un trackpad rétro éclairé et intelligent avec écran tactile et visuel.

En somme j'en suis plus que satisfait pour mes besoins quotidiens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h53 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> AUO, écran, SSD?



Écran.


----------



## introid (13 Août 2012)

AUO, c'est quelle marque ca?


----------



## Dap-Dap (13 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> AUO, c'est quelle marque ca?



Bah AUO justement  "AU Optronics", c'est ce qu'à mon MBA11" aussi... est-ce que tous les MBA11" ont cette marque de dalle alors ? 

PS : au final j'ai trouvé un profil plutôt bien calibré, avec des couleurs beaucoup moins ternes, plus de contrastes... reste simplement le blanc qui n'est pas pur mais un peu "crème"... ce qui, au final, n'est pas si désagréable, ça pique pas les yeux, c'est plus doux... (le plus flagrant c'est les photos en noirs et blanc qui ont un très léger rendu sépia sur mon MBA... mais encore une fois c'est loin d'être gênant, même pour le maniaque que je suis  )


----------



## introid (13 Août 2012)

Merci, je ne me souvenais plus de l'acronyme 
Apparemment LG/Philips et Samsung.


----------



## adlc11 (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais calibrer l'écran de mon macbook air.
Il y a un outil de calibration dans "préférences système" > moniteur > couleurs

Est ce que cet outil est bon ?


----------



## Dap-Dap (19 Août 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais calibrer l'écran de mon macbook air.
> Il y a un outil de calibration dans "préférences système" > moniteur > couleurs
> ...



Il faut bien prendre son mal en patience et suivre de près ce qu'il faut faire... normalement le résultat est meilleur après un bon calibrage !
Sinon tu peux chercher et tester des profils que des gens proposent (et donc ont fait eux-même)... moi, j'en trouvais pas mal sur MacRumors.
Mais, juste une chose, tu as quelle marque de dalle ? Parce que si c'est une Samsung, le calibrage n'est pas recommandé, puisqu'il est déjà plutôt bien fait normalement


----------



## adlc11 (19 Août 2012)

Comment savoir quelle dalle j'ai ? 

En fait, j'ai lu le test du macbook air sur lesnumeriques.com, et ils disent que le delta E était de 7 !
Ce qui veut dire que les couleurs sont  fausées...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais calibrer l'écran de mon macbook air.
> Il y a un outil de calibration dans "préférences système" > moniteur > couleurs
> ...


Cet outil est "mieux que rien", mais il ne donne jamais le même résultat si tu l'utilises plusieurs fois de suite, et c'est normal : c'est toi qui est en cause, pas l'outil.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est faire avec cet outil plusieurs profils, mais pas à la suite (fatigue des yeux...), par exemple un par jour pendant quelques jours, et tu nommes le profil avec la date du jour.

Ensuite tu pourras comparer ces différents profils, supprimer ceux qui te déplaisent, garder les autres et utiliser celui qui te convient le mieux.

Aussi, fais le calibrage dans des conditions "moyennes" de lumière.
(pas la nuit, pas en plein soleil)


----------



## adlc11 (20 Août 2012)

j'ai effectué la calibration... et je trouve l'image très "foncée"..
Les noirs semblent bouchés ! 

Vous pourriez me donner un autre profil de calibration (pas de truc qui nécéssite de sonde) qui donne de meilleurs résultats ?

PS : comment savoir quelle est la marque de ma dalle ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> j'ai effectué la calibration... et je trouve l'image très "foncée"..


Fais plusieurs profils... ça ne marche jamais du premier coup, sauf par hasard.


----------



## adlc11 (21 Août 2012)

J'ai une dalle samsung  (j'ai enfin regardé la première page du topic qui expliquait clairement comment savoir quelle dalle équipe le mac ^^ )

est-ce qu'elle est vraiment très bien calibrée ou faut-il quand même faire quelques ajustements ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

au fait, pour le gamma, lequel faut-il choisir ? 1.8 ou 2.2 ?


----------



## adlc11 (24 Août 2012)

au bout de plusieurs jours de calibration (j'en ai fait plusieurs), je pense avoir trouvé le bon.

Maintenant, je me rend compte à quel point les couleurs d'origine tiraient vers le jaunâtre. 
Maintenant, c'est beaucoup plus fidèle.

Mais pour ce qui est du gamme, je ne sais pas s'il faut choisir le gamme natif, 1.8 ou 2.2 ?


----------



## ptitlex44 (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis à la recherche d'un profil ICC pour mon MBA 13" 2012 (dalle LG). J'aimerais retrouver ce que j'avais avec mon MBP c'est à dire des blancs qui ne tirent pas vers le jaune. J'ai essayé ceux de macrumors mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur. Si vous avez trouvé de bons réglages, pourriez-vous me faire parvenir vos profils svp?! (contact en MP!)
Merci d'avance!


----------

